# Replace the Padding in my Helmet



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone here ever tried to replace the padding ones helmet after it wears out?

My current helmet is a few years old, and the padding has started to wear out, the structure of the helmet is in great condition, and I have no desire to replace my entire helmet at the moment.

I went into a bike shop today to see about buying new padding, the pads are obviously designed to be removed for washing etc, so I figured replacing them would not be a big deal. What I was told is no one sells pads because all the manufacturers want you to buy new helmets every few years.

What he said next baffled me. He claimed that Bike Helmets are designed to get brittle over time... WTF? Is that for real? Why on earth would an item designed to protect the most vital part of a person be designed to wear out? That just seems like a lawsuit waiting to happen.
Is that true?

I also found a cool little DIY article and am thinking of trying something like this in the meantime:
Make replacement pads for a cycling helmet.

Replacing a helmet that has never made direct impact with the ground because it is designed to get brittle over time sounds like a scam to me. I keep my gear stored in-doors and out of the elements.

How long does everyone here keep their helmets?

EDIT: I just found these on Amazon, so I guess companies make them, just the bike shops don't sell them?
Amazon.com: Bell Ghisallo Replacement Bicycle Helmet Pads - 2000761: Explore similar items

weird.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

They aren't designed to get brittle per-se. It is a consequence of the material used, that over time, it becomes more and more brittle. Most manufacturers will recommend replacing a helmet every 5 years. Mine usually don't last that long, and let's face it--your head is your most vital possession, $40 (on the low end) is a small price to pay every few years.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

This is similar to multi-point harness belts in a race car - they have a fairly short lifespan before rules dictate new belts. (Makes you wonder how the dinky 3 point belts in your 10 yr. old car are doing...)
They are likely fine for more use, but do I _really _want to take the chance?

That being said, stash $20 per year and you always have a good base for the helmet budget.


----------



## ibikeslow (May 5, 2012)

I've had my road bike helmet for about 2 years now. Seems fine. My mountain bike helmet which I use more is a little low on padding. Was searching for some tips here. I did replace some padding in my knee / shin guards a few years back with some felt / spongey padding stuff from the local fabric store and used this Joe's stick stuff adhesive. Worked out pretty well. May try that again for my helmet...


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Giro has always mailed me new helmet pads when I've emailed them.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Anybody have kids? Car seats are the same way. Look on the back of your child's car seat and it will say in big letters something along the lines of "DO NOT USE AFTER 20XX" 

The material breaks down naturally over time and when you think about it, do you really want to gamble with your child's life? How about your head? 

Still sucks to get rid of a perfectly good helmet. I am still rocking my Specialized M1 from like 12 years ago. Not too much of an avid mtn biker, more commuting, so I am pretty easy on a helmet. That said, I am thinking seriously about a new helmet this year.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

My Bell helmet came with an extra set of pads. I just installed them in the four-year-old lid.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a 10 year old Giro Incinal that, visually, there is nothing wrong with the helmet. The front head pad is rotting away, but the helmet is in great shape. Still, I went out and picked up a new Uvex XP100 last year due to the age of the Giro.


----------

